# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  VB6 Office ribbon Activex Control,ribbon Ocx

## xiaoyao

```
    .AddTab "tab2", "Tab 2", True
    .AddCat "cat2", "tab2", "Group 1", False, ""
    .AddButton "but8", "cat2", "Search1", "save", False, "", False
    
 
    .AddCat "cat3", "tab2", "Group 2", False, ""
    .AddButton "but9", "cat3", "Search2", "save", False, "", False
'----------------------
    .AddTab "tab3", "Tab 3", True
    .AddCat "cat4", "tab3", "Group 3", False, ""
    .AddButton "but10", "cat4", "Search3", "save", False, "", False
    
 
    .AddCat "cat5", "tab3", "Group 4", False, ""
    .AddButton "but11", "cat5", "Search4", "save", False, "", False
```

----------


## xiaoyao

Office 2007 Ribbon Bar OCX For VB6 Full Source Project | Download Game PC indonesia RIP
https://gamepcindonesiaripfullversio...-vb6-full.html

----------


## SomeYguy

> Office 2007 Ribbon Bar OCX For VB6 Full Source Project | Download Game PC indonesia RIP
> https://gamepcindonesiaripfullversio...-vb6-full.html


Download links there are inoperative.....

----------


## wqweto

> Download links there are inoperative.....


Yes, and OP says this in "Download Game PC indonesia *RIP*" it seems.

He either is searching for a download link or is lamenting the dead of the site.

cheers,
</wqw>

----------


## yokesee

Ribbon_20020383512192006.zip

I have some other examples of Ribbon

regards

----------


## xiaoyao

I found a lot of source code examples in the search engine, and many of them could not be downloaded.I would like to have a source code site, you can send all the code up.These are the wealth of network knowledge, but it is a pity that the source code in our forum is less than 1%.

Why does each user of our forum have only 10 megabytes of upload file space? And the pictures I uploaded are compressed, which makes me very headache.It's very vague.

----------


## Arnoutdv

The codebank is not your personal storage.
Its to share (pieces of) source written by you. Not to share sources from others

----------


## xiaoyao

imagelist This control is destined to be unable to achieve true transparency, and the processing of the transparent channel needs to support PNG

----------

